# WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Towers 3 & 4 | 270m | 64 fl | 220m | 51 fl | U/C



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

It seems that the shorter office towers of this Supertall project in Wuhan are already under construction.








WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Phase 2 | 470m | 1542ft | 356m...


2021-10-02 by 太阳黑子




www.skyscrapercity.com












WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Phase 2 | 470m | 1542ft | 356m...


2021-10-02 by 太阳黑子




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are the shorter Towers 3 and 4 which are part of the first phase.










































And here's a construction photo from around 3 weeks ago.
*February 24 by 太阳黑子 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

We should have a thread for the residential plots as soon as they start activity since they are also 200m+


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Agree, we should do more splitting up of threads of Chinese skyscraper projects as the most of them are built as either part of planned districts, CBDs and integrated developments of all those things things.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

I suggest taking out the heights of the side towers from the main thread otherwise it's a mess


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's an aerial screenshot showing construction progress on the first office towers from a few days ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7077088196349133324?logTag=ddb9184a99b0cf76e32d


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> We should have a thread for the residential plots as soon as they start activity since they are also 200m+


how many floors for each residential building, man?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Tower R3 (190 m), R2 (200 m) and R1 (190 m)

2022-04-10 by ltt000


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Lovely res towers. Glad to see >200m residentials popping up everywhere now.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-? by whhb123


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo
















WUHAN | Fosun Bund Center Phase 2 | 470m | 1542ft | 356m...


2021-10-02 by 太阳黑子




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-03 by aplo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-15 by 海拉尔的绿皮车


----------

